# Fridge And The Battery



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Does the refrigerator need the battery hooked up (and charged) to operate on propane? I tried to cool it down the night before my last trip while in storage but didn't seem to work since the battery was too low. I may have to get a charger to keep it charged and install it when I turn the fridge on.

On Edit -- Would a battery cut off switch keep it from draining enough between uses (3 - 4 weeks at a time) so I wouldn't have to remove it for charging?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg,

Yes, the refrigerator is regulated by an electronic control board that requires the battery for power. You have the choice of AC or gas, but even gas operation has to have a means of powering the controller.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Also there is a gas isolation valve that requires 12 vdc.

The isolation switch would allow the battery to hold a charge for 4 weeks. Without it and nothing but the normal parasitic loads and a single group 24 battery will be dead in 7 to 10 days.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for all of your help. I knew I could get great advice from the two of you. Looks like a charger is on my early Father's day list. I found some three stage ones so I can charge it up and then keep a trickle charge while keeping an eye on the water level. You guys are teaching me well.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

campmg said:


> Thanks for all of your help. I knew I could get great advice from the two of you. Looks like a charger is on my early Father's day list. I found some three stage ones so I can charge it up and then keep a trickle charge while keeping an eye on the water level. You guys are teaching me well.
> [snapback]118002[/snapback]​


Make sure it has a option for deep cycle batteries as well.

THor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...and an auto shutoff controller as well.


----------

